# Plötzlich Teichbesitzer



## Tamara2027 (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

wir haben ein Haus gekauft und dazu gehört ein Teich mit Koi’s und anderen Fischen. Der Vorbesitzer hat uns eine kleine Einweisung gegeben und wechselt jetzt noch einige Teile an der Filteranlage (UV-Lampe) aus.

Mein Mann und ich haben gar keine Erfahrung mit einem Teich. Wir finden ihn sehr schön und möchten ihn behalten.

Der Vorbesitzer hat nicht mehr all zu viel gemacht. Innerhalb von 4 Wochen haben wir den Teich ordentlich mit Wasser gefüllt. Auf Nachfrage beim Vorbesitzer hieß es dann, dass es sein kann das es sich um einen Kapillareffekt handeln könnte, weil das Ufer sehr nass ist und er die Bepflanzung bisher nicht zurück genommen hat.

Mein Mann und ich möchten die Uferbepflanzung zurück nehmen, aber wieviel und was genau muss raus? Etwas sauberer außen herum wäre schön. 

Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder an. Ging nur eins

SOS!

Viele Grüße 

Tamara


----------



## goldi_garten (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Pflanzen am Wasserrand zu entfernen ist immer schwierig. Am besten ihr schneidet erstmal bodennah ab


----------



## Tamara2027 (19. Juli 2018)

Hier jetzt doch noch ein paar Bilder.  Der Vorbesitzer definiert die Vorderflosse vom Steinspringbrunnen als optimale Wasserhöhe.


----------



## goldi_garten (19. Juli 2018)

Der Teich ist wirklich sehr schön. Wasserstand finde ich auch momentan eigentlich ganz okay


----------



## Tamara2027 (19. Juli 2018)

Also alle Pflanzen außen rum bodennah abschneiden? Wir haben den Teich aufgefüllt, aber der Wasserstand rutscht immer wieder mehrere cm pro Tag runter.


----------



## goldi_garten (19. Juli 2018)

Wenn ihr die Pflanzen los werden wollt, müssten sie halt ausgegraben werden. Aber ich mache euch da nur wenig Hoffnung


----------



## goldi_garten (19. Juli 2018)

Ja, erstmal abschneiden


----------



## goldi_garten (19. Juli 2018)

Jetzt im Sommer sollte das nicht schaden


----------



## jenso (19. Juli 2018)

Ich würde die Pflanzen soweit zurückschneiden, bis ich mir ein Bild vom Folienrand machen könnte. Ist überhaupt eine Kapilarsperre vorhanden und in welchem Zustand sie ist.
Gruß

Jens


----------



## Aha (19. Juli 2018)

Du musst Wasser nachfüllen, ok. Ist bei mir mit ähnlichem Bewuchs such so. Da ich im Sommer eh 20% - 25% Wasser wöchentlich  erneuere ist mir die Wasserspende an die Teichumgebung egal. Hilft mir eher. Daher meine Frage, wie viel Wasser geht den täglich oder wöchentlich verloren? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tamara2027 (19. Juli 2018)

Wir haben 16.000 Kubikmeter seit Anfang Juni aufgefüllt. Ist das normal?


----------



## Aha (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tamara,

das wären überschlagen 2,3 qm Wasser pro Woche.

Dein Teich hat doch wohl eher 30qm oder mehr Wasserinhalt, oder?

Bei 30qm wäre 10% 3qm und 25% 7,5qm. 

Deine Undichtigkeit liegt also unter 10% Wasserwechsel pro Woche.

Aus meiner Sicht noch kein Problem.

Die gesundesten Fische findet man in Teichen mit Loch.  ;-)

Für reine Verdunstung erscheint mir das viel. Daher denke ich ziehen hier tatsächlich die Pflanzen,  oder eine Folienfalte die bis hoch über den Rand ins Erdreich geht oder ein, ich wage es kaum auszusprechen, Loch. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur der extrem trockene Sommer, der dem Teich Feuchtigkeit entzeiht.

Folienfalten sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich kenne einen Teich wo erst nach Jahren plötzlich große Wasserverluste über eine Falte auftraten. Das waren auch qm, die da verschwunden sind und ein Loch war nicht zu finden.

Schau doch mal nach feuchtem Erdreich an den Teichrändern. Beim jetzigen Wetter kann es ja nur eine Ursache haben. 

Dann hast du eine Idee, wo das Wasser über den Teichrand kommt.

Lieben Gruß und rühig Blut

Andreas

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tamara,





Tamara2027 schrieb:


> Wir haben *16.000 Kubikmeter* seit Anfang Juni aufgefüllt. Ist das normal?


Was? 
Das entspricht ja ungefähr dem Wasservolumen von 5 bis 6 olympischen Schwimmbecken .
Das finde ich nun doch ein klein wenig viel ...


Ansonsten, wie schon geschrieben:


Tamara2027 schrieb:


> dass es sein kann das es sich um einen Kapillareffekt handeln könnte, weil das Ufer sehr nass ist und er die Bepflanzung bisher nicht zurück genommen hat.


Suche den hochstehenden Folienrand und unterbreche dort 'die pflanzliche Verbindung von Teich zu Festland' mit einer Gartenschere. 
Damit sollte der Kapillareffekt erst einmal unterbrochen sein, ein Kahlschlag ist nicht nötig.


Bei Wind und dem derzeitigen Wetter ist schon mit einer Verdunstung in einer gewissen Größenordnung zu rechnen. Das kommt auch ganz auf die Lage des Teiches an.
Ihr müsst/könnt das anfangs nur etwas beobachten, auch um ein Loch in der Folie auszuschließen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aha (19. Juli 2018)

Hi Tamara, 

Ich nochmal. Ich hoffe du meintest 16 qm bzw. 16.000 Liter. Bei 16.000 qm also 16 Millionen Liter, hätte der Teich keine Folie.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tamara2027 (19. Juli 2018)

Ihr macht mir ja Mut... Danke für eure Tipps. Der Teich wurde vor 10 Jahren angelegt. Ich werde am Wochenende mal einiges runter schneiden. Stimmt es ist nicht überall ganz nass am Teichrand um die Steine. Werde an der nassen Stelle beginnen und natürlich hier berichten. Ich bin für jede Info dankbar. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haggard (19. Juli 2018)

Da wo es nass ist, dürfte normal der Wasserverlust sein


----------



## Tamara2027 (19. Juli 2018)

Korrektur 16.000 Liter 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daten Nomade (19. Juli 2018)

Hi Tamara2027,
meine Mutter hatt(e) das selbe Problem. Die Bepflanzung im Uferbereich war zwar nicht so mächtig wie bei Dir, doch hat das schon ausgereicht. Der Teich ist 30 Jahre alt. Die Pflanzen, auch wenn an manchen Stellen kein Grün zu sehen ist, haben einen monster Wurzelteppich gebildet. Das ist wie Hydrokultur. Und bei dem Wetter haben die Pflanzen ordentlich durst. Das absicheln des Grüns wird Dir also nicht viel bringen, das ganze Wurzelwerk muss raus (sauarbeit).


----------



## Tamara2027 (22. Juli 2018)

Teichmatte u Teichfolie... wir haben an der nassen Stelle mal nachgeschaut. Der optimale Wasserstand bedeutet das das Wasser bis zu den Steinen geht u es ja dann kein Wunder ist, wenn der Rand mehr als nass ist. Die Bepflanzung haben wir an dieser Stelle mal bis zur Teichmatte weg genommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unsere Idee ist jetzt die Bepflanzung innerhalb auszudünnen u die Steine etwas weiter rein zu legen. Macht das Sinn? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tamara2027 (22. Juli 2018)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2018)

Könntest du eventuell die Bilder auch hier hoch laden?


----------



## Tamara2027 (22. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Könntest du eventuell die Bilder auch hier hoch laden?




















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tamara2027 (22. Juli 2018)

Tamara2027 schrieb:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tamara2027 (22. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Könntest du eventuell die Bilder auch hier hoch laden?



Wo habe ich die denn hingeladen? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2018)

Na auf einen uploadserver von tapatalk, nicht auf hobbygartenteich.


----------



## Tamara2027 (22. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na auf einen uploadserver von tapatalk, nicht auf hobbygartenteich.



Okay. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tamara,
wie sieht es jetzt an der bearbeiteten Stelle aus? So ganz habe ich Deine Bilder nicht verstanden und hoffe mal, dass Ihr beide die Verbindung Erdreich Garten zu Erdreich Folie unterbrochen habt (die Pflanzen sind nicht an der Verdunstung schuld - die reduzieren sie sogar ).
Ich sollte allerdings zuallerrst sagen, dass Ihr da einen schönen Teich bekommen habt . Bilder ins Forum hochladen geht nur per Schaltfläche unten in meinem Browser - hast Du die auch auf dem Handy?


----------



## Phiobus (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo @RKurzhals Rolf,



RKurzhals schrieb:


> die Pflanzen sind nicht an der Verdunstung schuld - die reduzieren sie sogar



Kannst Du das mal bitte erläutern ?


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche es mal. Zum einen steigt zwar die Oberfläche durch das Grünzeugs und damit auch erstmal die Verdunstung, zum anderen beschatten sie die Teichoberfläche und senken dadurch die Verdunstung direkt aus dem Teich.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Rene,
so ist es. Man kann einfach die Tatsache festhalten, das dass Wasser, was in die Pflanze gelangt, nach oben transportiert wird (also Hubarbeit geleistet wird). Gemäß dem Energieerhaltungssatz steht dieser Teil der Sonnenenergie nicht mehr für Verdunstung zur Verfügung .
Die Pflanzen bewirken durch ihre Beschattung (und Windablenkung) einen zweiten, wichtigen Effekt: die Konvektion zwischen Erdboden bzw. Teichoberfläche wird gebremst, Wind wird stark ausgebremst. Die hierdurch verringerten Diffusionsgradienten (für den Wasserdampf) zwischen feuchtem Erdboden und der freien Luft darüber bewirken den stärksten Effekt. Bevor ich das jetzt mathematisch ableiten muß (ich kann's nicht ), mal ein paar Erfahrungsbeispiele aus der Praxis. Man denke an den Wasserbedarf einzeln stehender Pflanzen im Gemüsebeet im Vergleich zu einem Rasen, und dessen Bedarf wiederum im Vergleich zu einer Wiese oder einem dichtbewachsenen Staudenbeet bis hin zu einem Laubwald - da wirken dieselben Effekte.


----------



## Tamara2027 (30. Juli 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Tamara,
> wie sieht es jetzt an der bearbeiteten Stelle aus? So ganz habe ich Deine Bilder nicht verstanden und hoffe mal, dass Ihr beide die Verbindung Erdreich Garten zu Erdreich Folie unterbrochen habt (die Pflanzen sind nicht an der Verdunstung schuld - die reduzieren sie sogar ).
> Ich sollte allerdings zuallerrst sagen, dass Ihr da einen schönen Teich bekommen habt . Bilder ins Forum hochladen geht nur per Schaltfläche unten in meinem Browser - hast Du die auch auf dem Handy?
> Anhang anzeigen 201477



Vielen lieben Dank! Also der Teichitekt  war da. Wir sollen die Teichfolie u Matten vom Boden lösen und zwischen zwei Steinreihen klemmen, damit die Verbindung zum Gartenboden unterbrochen wird. Ein Teil der Bepflanzung muss raus, aber dann doch kein Radikalschnitt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Botte (6. Aug. 2018)

Mahlzeit, schön dass es Menschen gibt die ähnliche Probleme haben wie wir. Die Überschrift trift es auf den Kopf “plötzlich Teich Besitzer durch Hauskauf“ und leider null Ahnung (noch untertrieben). Erstmal nur eingezäunt damit der kleine nicht rein fällt. Und mal das __ Schilf kürzer geschnitten. Aber mir stellt sich wirklich die Frage ob den Teich noch zuschütten sollte? Fische sind nicht drin aber hunderte __ Frösche. Wäre bestimmt schade um dieses Biotop aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht einmal wie der ab und Zulauf funktioniert. Kommt evtl jemand aus dem 33649 PLZ und hat Lust auf nen leckeren Kaffee oder Kaltgetränk? Ich wäre für jeden Rat dankbar. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Plätscher (7. Aug. 2018)

Moin,

ein Fischloser Teich ist die pflegeleichteste Form eines Teiches. Die Arbeit beschränkt sich auf das entfernen von abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen und das abkeschern von LNur aub im Herbst. Technik wie Pumpe und Filter sind nicht nötig.

Zu- und Ablauf sind einfach: ist zu wenig Wasser im Teich dann hältst du deinen Gartenschlauch in den Teich und füllst ihn auf, ist zuviel Wasser durch z. B. Starkregen da dann läuft er über und das Wasser verscickert im Umfeld.

Nur die Kapillarsperre würde ich überprüfen ob sie noch OK ist, nicht das das Umfeld sinnlos Wasser aus dem Teich zieht.
Du siehst es ist kein Hexenwerk , viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und willkommen bei den Teichverrückten


----------



## Botte (7. Aug. 2018)

Danke für die sehr informativen Zeilen. Das hilft schon mal weiter. Vor einem Jahr konnten wir noch den Grund sehen. Das ist mitterweile unmöglich, da jetzt gefühlt Tonnen von Unterwassergrün vorhanden ist. Von der Brücke habe ich nur auf einer Seite mit ner Harke diese Pflanze gefischt und hatte sofort eine Schubkare voll. 
Ich schätze 20 Karen sind locker drin. Was kann man gegen diese Pflanze machen und was ist es überhaupt ? (siehe Bilder)


----------



## Plätscher (8. Aug. 2018)

Welche Pflanze das genau ist kann ich auf dem Foto schlecht erkennen, ich vermute es ist __ Wasserpest oder eine __ Tausendblatt-Art. Auf jedenfall ist es ein wichtiger Teil deiner "Teichfilteranlage"  
Durch das starke Wachstum entzieht die Pflanze dem Teichwasser Nährstoffe und wenn du einen Teil entfernst nimmst du somit auch Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. Wenn diese Unterwasserpflanzen nicht da wären, würden Schwebe- oder Fadenalgen den Job übernehmen und das möchtest du nicht.
Das ist auch der Grund für die "berühmte" Frühjahrs Algenblüte, für die UW-Pflanzen ist es noch zu kalt zum wachsen aber die Algen legen auch schon bei kühleren Temperaturen los und trüben das Wasser. Wenn es wärmer wird legen auch die UW-Pflanzen los und nehmen den Algen das Futter weg.


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2018)

Krebsscheren kann man dazwischen auch noch neidvoll erblicken


----------



## Botte (8. Aug. 2018)

Ich könnte bestimmt 2-3 entbehren falls sie woanders weiterwachsen?


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2018)

Da würde sich gewiss der ein oder andere freuen. Bei mir wollen sie jedoch leider nicht.


----------

